# Which arrows for 28in/40lb 3D bow?



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Might have to look at aluminum arrows . I am having the same problem finding my wife some arrows . SHe is goin to work her way up to 35-40 lbs draw but right now she is only pulling 28 lbs . Right now her arrows are way to heavy .Look at easton arrows .


----------



## GeoSaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Call Carbon Express and find the current replacement for the discontinued CX 100. CX 100's shoot great out of my 40# bow cut at 29.25 inches. You will find them in the classifieds on here every once in awhile. Good luck and good shooting, George


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

My daughter is working her way up to 40# with a 26.5"arrow and and 85 grain point.... I am going with a .600 spine GT Entrada. I would probably go with .500 spine GT for a 28" shaft. You're talking ~$60\dozen bare shafts.

Aluminum - a 2112 is approximately .590 and 8.5 gpi, 2212 is approximately .500 and a bit < 9 gpi.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

victory hv in 500 with 85gr tip and blazers, should wake that bow up nicely


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I could run the arrows on the program - but I have no idea what a DZ-30 is or whom makes it.


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

Its a Limbsaver bow. I may try some .500 spine GT Entradas. I shoot .400 spine Entradas in my Pure and they are simply the best arrows I've ever had. Would I run with a nib for her arrows or would it be better to go insert and point?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The victory V-force V1s in 600 spine with 100 grain tips, blazer style rears at 27 inches are freaking perfect..... they are also only 6.4 grains per pound.

GT Entradas in 600 spine perfect as well with same set up.....

with the GT entradas in 500 spine you will need 175 grains of tip.

Anything else ya need just drop me a PM I can run a bunch of numbers for ya.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

P.S the GT ultra lite pros come in at 5.7 gr/in.......


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Garceau said:


> The victory V-force V1s in 600 spine with 100 grain tips, blazer style rears at 27 inches are freaking perfect..... they are also only 6.4 grains per pound.
> 
> GT Entradas in 600 spine perfect as well with same set up.....
> 
> ...


I didn't check, but I would imagine that you are right with the 600 spine range arrows. I doubt, that she needs V1's, she is probably not shooting the type of distance to see any benefit. I would use the V3 or V6's if they are available in 600's. I would probably recommend if the HV's are available that she look at those.

The V numbers are the straightness. The smaller the number the straighter the arrow. The straightness is also, but not necessarily related to spine variance. In other words, the straighter the arrow the more likely it is to have better spine cosnsistancy.

The HV on Victory arrows stand for High Velocity. Basically, it means the wall is made of thinner stronger carbon and is lighter per inch. She probably needs as light of an arrow as possible.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Deffently GT ultra lights .500 victory arrows are garbage dont want one blowing up in your gfs bow and getting a chunk of carbon stuck in her poor hand!


----------

